# Greasy Pork shoulder, help



## droidtn (Jun 5, 2016)

So I am getting ready to start my 2nd pork shoulder this summer in my old smokey. I am admittedly a complete novice. I grill mostly. But I love to smoke. I made a small shoulder a few weeks ago, it was an overnight smoke, about 5 pounds. Everything went well, so I thought. Except after resting, I went to pull the meat and it was very greasy. Imagine pulling pork with a small hand full of crisco. It was tender and easy to pull, but the fatty, connective tissue was almost congealed, so the end result ending up being a bit slimy. Any ideas. Did I over cook it, under? Unfortunately, I don't remember the final temp. Thanks for any help!!

Andrew


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Since I see this is your first post, would you swing by roll call & introduce yourself.

That way we can all give you a proper welcome.

To address your question.

How long did you rest it for?

Was it cold when you pulled it?

I pull mine while it is still hot so you can easily separate any fat that didn't render out in the cooking.

Al


----------



## joe black (Jun 6, 2016)

Welcome from SC.  It's good to have you here.

How hot did you cook it?
How long did you cook it? 
It would be nice if you could remember the final IT.

Remembering how long it cooked is not usually important.  Just for trying to solve your problem.   I usually smoke my butts between 250-275*, to an IT of 200-205*.  My cook temp is a little higher than some folks, but I think it helps with rendering of the fat and connective tissues.  

You will usually experience a stall at about 150-160*.  At that point, I will wrap the meat in foil to help it through the stall.  When I wrap, I put in 1/2 cup of apple juice.  The juice helps with flavor and moisture and the acidity helps with tenderness.

Good luck and good smoking,   Joe


----------



## joe black (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry, brain fart.

After you wrap, put it back in the cooker until you reach the 200-205* IT.  Check for good tenderness and see if the bone will come out very easily.  If it does, you're done.  Take the butt out of the heat, leave it wrapped and let it rest in a cooler with some towels or a blanket for about an hour.  This will allow the juices to redistribute into the meat.  Them pull and serve.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 6, 2016)

Always pull the meat when it is still hot/warm this way liquid internal fat runs off and any chunks can be easily removed. If LEAN pulled pork is what you want, shoulders and butts ain't it. They are going to be internally fatty even if you remove the outer fat. Try a Fresh Ham as in rear leg. They are leaner but be prepared to add some Finishing Sauce for moisture as the meat will also be dryer...JJ


----------

